# '03 Altima Stereo... HELP!!!



## aczeller (Mar 12, 2008)

:newbie:

hey everyone... i'm new to the site, but i know my way around a car or two. i'm just not familiar with Nissans, so i'm looking for some help.

I have a used '03 Altima, 2.5S. my girl's car broke on her a couple months ago, so we decided to get a new one. we've been wanting to for a while, but it seemed like this was a good time to finally do it. anyway, we take the car for a drive, everything is great. we get it home, still is fine. she goes to work the next morning, and the radio makes a loud thumping sound come from the speakers. she brings it home, tells me what's wrong, i try to replicate the situation, nothing happens. i take it out that night, the problem starts happening to me. i also notice "ERR 01" is on the screen flashing, before it turns back to the radio. it never plays or ejects the CD, justs makes the thumping sound.

i started looking for the cause all over the internet, and just found guys saying that it was pretty much a mechanical problem (gears maybe?) and that the only fixes were to take it to the dealership and get charged ~300-500 bucks, or get an after-market radio.

Question #1: what the #$%& is "ERR 01" supposed to mean? is it a mechanical problem, or is it something that i can fix? i forgot to mention that since the problem has arisen, i have also tried a CD player lense cleaner to no avail.

Question #2; i have not been able to find any free links/pictures/information on how to remove the stock center console in order to replace the stereo head unit... anyone got any ideas/links/pictures/info that i can use?

i would like to get it done in the very near future (going on a road trip in a couple weeks... hopefully in the new Altima), so any information will be helpful.

Thanks!

Later,
Andy


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

well first of all im trying to figure out how to get my friends stereo out of his 03 altima,when an error comes up,its usually the lens cannot read the cd,and needs to be cleaned,ive had a 99 altima,and i take the cd player out and clean the lens with a qtip and alcohol once a year,LENS CLEANERS DO NOT WORK,they remove dust off lens but not Film or Smoke residue,i need to do this for my friends 03 altima,but looks like a hard job to get the stereo out of the car,my 99 is a breeze-5 minutes and its out,once i get the stereo out its easy to cleans the stereos lens-ANY SUGGESTIONS ON REMOVAL OF THE STERO FROM DASH?


----------



## aczeller (Mar 12, 2008)

yeah... i found it. check out Metra's installation site. they have the install kit for the '03 altima. open the .PDF of the instructions and it will walk you through, step by step... it pretty much boils down to lifting up on the bottom of the radio panel, popping off the front cover surround. after that, the top of the center dash cover, the one with the air vents, pops straight back and you will have full access to all of the screws to remove the radio. you don;t have to remove the top dash, but it helps to give you a little more room.

Later,
Andy


----------

